# MARIO - Maccio Capatonda



## BB7 (1 Marzo 2013)

Ieri sera sono andate in onda su MTV le prime 2 puntate della nuova serie tv di Maccio Capatonda, che racconta le avventure di un anchorman. Personalmente mi sono piaciute, non siamo ai livelli dei vecchi trailer o sketch ma cmq l'ironia che contraddistingue le idee di Maccio è rimasta e ci sono alcune gag davvero spettacolari come QUESTA 

Sul sito della MTV si possono vedere alcune gag o gli episodi interi On Demand (QUI)

Se per caso avete notato guardando MTV una strana pubblicità riguardante una presunta compagnia chiamata M Corporation sappiate che è tutto frutto di questa serie tv XD lo spot in questione è questo:


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Maccio Capatonda???Sarà anche divertente,ma ste pirlate mi sono un po' scadute.


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2013)

Maccio è un grande.


----------



## esjie (1 Marzo 2013)

Visto, mi son messo a piangere agli attacchi di pane


----------



## BB7 (1 Marzo 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Visto, mi son messo a piangere agli attacchi di pane



La cura poi: I morti di fame LOL

Per non parlare dell'inviato a Parigi LOL


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Marzo 2013)

Dai è di un altro livello


----------



## esjie (1 Marzo 2013)

Altre perle: l'assassinio alla tabaccheria e l'intervista col killer, poi lo scandalo dei politici onesti


----------



## vota DC (2 Marzo 2013)

Per me Padre Maronno non era un cialtrone


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Altre perle: *l'assassinio alla tabaccheria* e l'intervista col killer, poi lo scandalo dei politici onesti



"Ci troviamo qui a Mazzolate Sul Cranio" 

un genio... inoltre rispecchia la realtà delle cose, al giorno d'oggi si tende a rendere eroi i criminali quindi è anche una critica alla società


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (2 Marzo 2013)

Lo amo!


----------



## BB7 (8 Marzo 2013)

La banda dei Maldidenti ROTFL


----------



## juventino (8 Marzo 2013)

Veramente un programma di buon livello. Bravo Maccio.


----------



## BB7 (8 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Veramente un programma di buon livello. Bravo Maccio.



Però non arriva ai livelli di Unreal Tv o dei Trailer... quelli sono leggende ormai


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (8 Marzo 2013)

A - Chiedo il collegamento da Parigi col nostro inviato, ci sei?
B - Sì, ci sono!
C - Perfetto!

E ora passiamo alle altre notizie..


----------



## BB7 (8 Marzo 2013)

E' come.... come una catapulta!!


----------



## esjie (21 Marzo 2013)

Geniale la presa per il c. agli animalisti!!! 
Cmq, la storia si fa intrigante sul serio


----------



## esjie (28 Marzo 2013)

Gesopra!


----------



## Vinz (29 Marzo 2013)

Ma per vedere le puntate? Aggratisse?


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Però non arriva ai livelli di Unreal Tv o dei Trailer... quelli sono leggende ormai


Il campione di rotolamento


----------



## esjie (29 Marzo 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Ma per vedere le puntate? Aggratisse?



Guarda che non c'è il canone MTV


----------



## Vinz (29 Marzo 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Guarda che non c'è il canone MTV



Dove sto in affitto non prende MTV, mentre a casa dai miei si  Ho scoperto ora che ci sono le puntate su Youtube 

"Non è stato un incidente, sono stati gli zingari!!!"


----------



## BB7 (29 Marzo 2013)

Le puntate intere o i clip li trovi anche sul sito della MTV on demand ;P


----------



## Freddy Manson (29 Marzo 2013)

Mi piega ad alti livelli. I fratelli Peluria  Ivo Avido che fa il guardiano poi 

L'Orrenda Truccatrice


----------



## vota DC (31 Marzo 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> A - Chiedo il collegamento da Parigi col nostro inviato, ci sei?
> B - Sì, ci sono!
> C - Perfetto!
> 
> E ora passiamo alle altre notizie..



Ma anche nella seconda non ha fatto niente quel tipo, anzi ha sbagliato di pronunciare il nome della città. Se c'è lui tanto vale metterci Ginetto!


----------



## esjie (5 Aprile 2013)

Baresi!


----------



## Stex (8 Aprile 2013)

come una catapulta


----------



## runner (9 Aprile 2013)

quando ha tirato fuori Baresi mi è diventato simpatico

hahahahaaaaaa.........


----------



## The P (12 Aprile 2013)

fatta veramente bene e sempre in crescendo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2013)

Che bona Jo Cagnaccia


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Aprile 2013)

Oddio, i fratelli Peluria li adoro! 

"Io t'ho creaaaattoo!"


----------



## esjie (12 Aprile 2013)

Mercoledì sera ho fatto un giro su floptv, ho scoperto Babbala


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2013)

Comunque non mi piace, sto alla quarta puntata ma non mi dice niente. A parte qualcosa di carino direi che siamo lontanissimi dai tempi dei trailer, quelli si che erano geniali, letteralmente geniali.


----------



## esjie (27 Aprile 2013)

Che finale, CHE FINALE!


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (27 Aprile 2013)

Compra Baresi, e metti tutti in fuorigiUoco. Ahahahahahah


----------

